# Looking for Sub's in Southern New Hampshire



## Parker (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking for experienced & dependable subcontractors with their own equipment (truck w/plow, backhoes, loaders, etc) for commercial snow plowing in the seacoast area. Must have insurance and be willing to sign non-competes. All invoices paid within 3 business days of reciept.

Drop me a line or give me a call if interested.

Doug

603.978.0031


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Whats your going rate for a 350 dump and 9ft blade?


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

parker, where you based out of ? company name?


----------



## LandCare (Oct 2, 2007)

We service the seacoast area. And we have everything you listed. Let me know what we can help with.

Thanks,
Daniel
603-743-3559


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I live in the Seacoast and operate a small snow removal business. Let me know if you need help.

Baier Snow Plowing
Merchant Road, Hampton Falls, NH
Email: [email protected]
Cell: 603-770-8215


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

If you get something in the Hudson Nashua area Let me know. My truck is in my signature. not showing are the plow wings or the tailgate sander. and I'm insured.


----------

